

ScreenBoards: Dashboards to tell a story with your live data - olidb2
http://www.datadoghq.com/2013/06/introducing-screenboards-your-data-your-way/

======
teh_klev
Nice....but without a self-hosted option we can't even begin to consider using
this, any plans for this in the future?

~~~
olidb2
We do, but it only makes sense for very large deployments. Happy to discuss -
oli@ our domain.

